# Native fish



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone know if you need more than a fishing license to catch and keep native fish? I know you can eat them, but can you keep them as a pet? I am obviously asking about a federal law (in the USA). Anyone got an idea about Minnesota State law? I can't find any information on it.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

There are laws about introduction, and take, but after you take it, you can do whatever you want. 

Quote from Minnasota Department of natural recourses '09 handbook *"It is unlawful to possess on or near waters a net or any device that can take fish. The exceptions are angling equipment and landing nets used for angling, seines and traps for taking minnows for bait, and as otherwise specifically authorized." *

Basically you have to set a trap for your fish, unless you happen to have a seine net. Minnesota has weird rules specific to each body of water. The funny thing is Texas is exactly opposite of Minnesota. We can have all the nets we want (called dip nets), but we can't use seines unless we have a special collection permit.

Here is the link to their website. Download the fishing regulations booklet and find your area.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Each state is different. In Georgia, you have to take Game fish on a hook and line, but "bait fish" (pretty much anything not game and not endangered) you can net, but can't use a hook and line. And you must have a fishing license. 

Never return a fish taken to the wild. 

Here's another thread about this. http://www.fishforums.com/forum/gen...ions-fish-capture-release.html?highlight=laws


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

In basically anywhere you can keep any fish you can legally catch in a fish tank. The only problem is that often you will want a juvenile fish, which would be illegal to keep to unless their is no restriction. I got the directory of fisheries services for the MD DNR to right me a letter of permission for 1 Juvenile Striped bass and up to 5 of any juvenile native bay species I want, seeing as a lot of their educational permits were only for 9 months.

Just call your states DNR fisheries service, tell them what you want, and see what they can do. They will ask you several things, such as where you're getting the fish and if it will get large, where will you put it... you want to have all the questions answered before they ask. Really, contact some local environmental labs if you have any near you, and see what you can get from them.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You'll only be asking for trouble if you do that, though.

Most of the great lakes states have been getting very restrictive about native fishkeeping. This is due to a nasty fish virus going around there called VHS, Viral Hemmorhagic Septicemia, which is wiping out fish all over the place. They'll tell you not to keep native fish, and don't be surprised if someday they start being a royal pain to anglers as well, since angling is the main thing that spreads it.

Just catch yourself some "baitfish" and NEVER let anyone know that you plan to keep them alive. It's okay to kill them, but keep them alive and suddenly you're a scumbag in their eyes.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Well Minnesota can't really restrict the fishing too much seeing as it is practically the official sport of Minnesota. We got so many lakes that everyone owns a boat and everyone fishes. Half of the people fish in the winter on the ice. 

As far as bait fish go, I dont need a fishing license for that. I can go to the bait shop and buy me a bunch of minnows and bullheads.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

contact NANFA...north american native fishes association..ask them about the regulations for catching and keeping native fish..this is a great organization..you may even want to join..

http://www.nanfa.org/


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Cool thanks for the link. I will check them out when I have some time.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I used a fishing licenses and netted some rainbow darters. Technically I needed a collectors permit to do that, which I would of need to apply for, and yadda yadda yadda. In the summer I kayak almost daily and see about 1000 of those fish...... I'll be crayfish trapping this year for fishy food I think..... 

Rules for both of our states, if you are under 16 you can do pretty much anything. Collect and fish without permit or license. The easiest way to do it is to take someone who is 16 or younger along with you any.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it doesn't work quite that way mikaila..if you are under 16 and "alone" ; or with others that are under 16 ; a license is not needed..but if you are with an adult ; the adult must have a license..not even you can catch and/or possess if there is an adult present.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah that is correct loha. And you don't want to mess with the MN DNR, they are crazy sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a bait fish collecting license, good for the common minnow here, which is the atlantic silverside, killi fish, and idk what else. The limits given to me were measured by the gallon... I could take up to 5 gallons of silversides each month lol.

The guy at the MD DNR was a little rude about it at first, but I eventually got it after talking to him a few times.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

As far as I am aware the adult only needs a liscense if they are also fishing, or collecting, or helping a kid. At least thats how I understood it. BMLBYTES sometimes the MAS does native collections in the summer. They are not very often, but they take care of most all of the techical stuff, and I know the catches are reportedto the DNR.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Well all that I have said I only know to be true in Maryland...


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> Yeah that is correct loha. And you don't want to mess with the MN DNR, they are crazy sometimes.


Agreed. You are best not trying, although we do have some cool species up here. Catch some bass, put them in a 200 lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

A 200g tank wouldn't hold some of the bass  ... at least not for very long.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

lol yeah. Catch some perch for the 200 haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Before my Sturgeon died we were planning on getting a perch in there. A rock fish too maybe (striped bass).

I had already had 2 stripers, both died, so I was little edgy about asking for a third lol. Especially since the lab I got them from was giving them to me for free out of a research group of striped bass.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Never mess with fish and game. Do it by the book, or get pooched. I remeber a deer wandering onto the shooting range during the hunting season and some dude shot and killed it. It was a good shot, good kill, right sized mule deer. But unfortunatly for him it wasn't on huntable land. Next thing you know cops from thier range walked over, cuffed the dude, called fish and game and carted him off. Found out a month later the guy got hit with 3yrs jail, and a $150,000 fine for poaching.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Fish and wildlife in any state is not worth messing with. I work for NOAA (the people who run the national fishing industries), and I won't mess with Texas Parks and Wildlife. While I'm out collecting food, if a city cop stops by, I'll show my badge and tell him it's nothing to worry about. If a game warden were to stop by... I would be shaking in my boots. At least in Texas, a game warden has about the legal authority of a Texas Ranger. Technically speaking they are just under FBI, as no one at the state level, other than a judge, has authority over them. 

You're best bet to get around the collector's permit it simply to use a hook and line. Use pliers to press the barb in (or take it off), and just be gentle when setting a hook. If you want small perches or other such fish, use a cast net. If I'm fishing freshwater, I always get small sunfish in my cast net. Freshwater fish are MUCH more resilient than saltwater fish. I was amazed at how long these little guys lasted with I was collecting them for a class. Keeping them in a bucket with an aerator will be fine till you can get them home. For darters and bottom fishes, use a crab trap. The collapsible versions are sold for 10-15 dollars, and work great. The problem is that you have to check them every 4-6 hours so you don't kill turtles. Using traps for bait is totally legal, but people check them from time to time. If you have threatened turtle species in the area, you better not find one in your trap.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its very illegal in GA to take any thing endangered. Its best to go with a NANFA type who has a list and can tell what's what. In a bucket, all fish kind of look alike. Some are what you want, some are illegal and some are juvies of fish that will outgrow your tank. Our club's local native fish guru took a bunch of club members out for what was mostly catch and release and they all had a great time legally.


----------

